# Am I mad? Questions on more babies



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok, hope I'm posting in the right place here - I have 4 boys, 2 conceived naturally with first dh now 19 & 18 and 5 1/2 month old twin boys with current dh after a couple of ectopics and mc's and one failed attempt on long protocol. Now I know I am VERY lucky but dh and I would like more children. I am 42 in June so time is running out but we'd like to try again ASAP. 

Does anyone know the rules, so to speak, I had a c section in aug last year, am still breast feeding but otherwise healthy enough . . . .  Also last time we had 3 embryos put back and had twins do you think they would still put three back?

Like the title said I know some people will think we're mad but if we didn't need IVF we might have already be pregnant 

Sorry if this offends anyone but I did choose this part of the site on purpose!

J


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey jules,


Congrats on your twin boys. 

I had my daughter in July (via section) and was told that its advised not to have another pregnancy for at least a year due to having a aection, to be honest I didn't pay much attension to the nurse at the time, i was to busy being drugged up and caring for my daughter! 

Having said this i have a friend who has 2 ivf twin girls who are just over 6 months and she's just found out she's 12 weeks pregnant (naturally) she had a section and has been warned there's a risk of her womb rupturing as not enough time has passed since her op. They are just going to keep an extra eye on her and have told her she will need another section as its to dangerous to go into labour. 


So I guess it can be done but the clinic may advise you wait another 6 months or so for your body to completely recover.


Your very brave wanting more, I have 1 6 month old and the thought of another any time soon scares the hell out of me!  


Good luck xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Jules,

You are not mad, it's up to you how big your family is.  There are a couple of women on here who have 5 children and are planning more.

Yes, no one will deny you are very blessed, but you are already aware of that and will love anymore children just as much.

I know some clinic's say to wait 6 months and some a year, so perhaps talk to the clinic you are planning to use.

You are braver then me! 

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

You're absolutely not mad!  If you have it in your head that you would like to try again then I think you should absolutely go for it.

The time lapse between birth and another treatment depends on the clinic but I would think they will recommend that you start weaning now in preparation for it.  I know of one lady on here that had treatment shortly after having her first baby (she kept a diary but not sure of her name) and she had to give up breastfeeding before starting the meds.

Re c-section, yes, they recommend a certain amount of time but your twins are nearly 6 months and by the time you settle on a clinic and have treatment another 3+ months will probably have passed so your twins will be at least 9 months by then.  I have 2 friends that had c-sections that fell pregnant within 6 months of givining birth - one of them is a GP.  She was even allowed a VBAC except she didn't go into labour naturally so it was another section.... she then got pregnant again within 8 months.  They'll just monitor you a bit more closely.


Good luck with your treatment    x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Jules, you are not mad! If you are so am I    I think I will keep going until they refuse to treat me or the menopause stops me!!    


If I could do it naturally I would have about 10!


Did you go for it??


CLP


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey. Will start short protocol with next AF due beginning of may xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Oooo, exciting!!! Will keep everything crossed for you!!    


CLP


----------



## Daisy38 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Jules,

Congratulations!  You are not mad! Good luck with you next cycle


----------

